# XML Datei einlesen, aber root überspringen



## SebastianK (27. Feb 2008)

Abend,

XML regt mich nocht auf...komme bei dem nächsten Problem (zu meinen anderen etlichen Problemen) einfach wieder nicht weiter.

Ich möchte: Eine XML-Datei mittels DOM einlesen, jedoch das root-Element irgendwie überspringen, und in einem JTree darstellen.

Meine XML-Datei:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Beschreibung 
    xmlns="http://www.person.de" 
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.person.de mySchema.xsd">
  <vater name="Jürgen" alter="40">
    <kind name="Tom" alter="14" />
  </vater>
</Beschreibung>
```


Das Problem dabei: Der Tag "Beschreibung" wird mit eingelesen, jedoch verarbeite ich nur die Attribute "name" und "alter". Der Rest ("vater" und "kind") wird richtig eingelesen und auch richtig verarbeitet bzw. im JTree angezeigt.

"Beschreibung" soll aber nicht angefasst werden, sondenr nur die Kinder.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2008)

JTree#setRootVisible(false) ?


----------



## SebastianK (27. Feb 2008)

Die Methode hab ich auch schon drinne und auf false gesetzt.

Lese ich eine XM-Datei (mit den Attributen in "Beschreibung") ein, sieht mein Baum ungefähr so aus:


```
O (hier ist das ungewollte Element)
 |-- Vater
     |-- Kind
     |-- Kind
```


Nehme ich die Attribute in Beschreibung raus und und lese dann ein siehts so aus:


```
Vater
     |-- Kind
     |-- Kind
```


----------

